# help me do some research?



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

ok... i got a puppy pit on Jan 1st... the lady i got him from owns both parents... she got them from a kill shelter somewhere in Tennessee where the owner of a kennel had passed away and his daughter had no idea what to do with all the dogs so she gave them up... i didnt know if there would be any way to trace the kennel down? or anything.... my pups parents names are dam Chela and sire Sox. they were supposed to be registered and from what i saw of them they looked like really well bred dogs but the lady that got them wasnt able to get the papers due to the situation... i doubt if you all could help me any but i thought it was worth a shot.... i will try to contact her again to get as much info as i can like the county they were in or anything else... i would like to get his papers if possible.... wishful thinking

Artemis born Nov 22 2010









oh and feel free to delete this thread if nothing comes of it....


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

ok well does anyone know of any forums that are for people that love pits but dont show them? because i really feel like a turd in a field of daisys....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no stay there are lots of people who dont show and just have pets ,papers arent that improtant to most on here. everyone here loves this breed just usually quieter at night . im sure you'll get more response tomorrow morning when certain people get on. i dont know anyone in that area so couldnt help you locate anyone sorry. but hang around very helpful for most anything with this breed. very pretty pup you have papered or not


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Girl, don't leave.  I got my boy from a BYB. He's the best thing that has ever happened to me. I could give a rat's butt that he doesn't have papers or a famous bloodline like some of the other people here. Bloodlines and papers are great, because at least you know where your dog came from, but they don't MAKE the dog. The dog makes the papers.

Oh, and sorry I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Your puppy is wicked cute! Welcome to the forum. There are several on here that MAY be able to help you. Unfortunately without the pedigree you aren't likely to get all the info you might be looking for. Congrats on you new puppy though. Ecko is unpapered and I love him regardless.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

he is awesome.... and so smart... i would just love to know if he is " all that " i saw his daddy and man he was so beautiful.... i had originally been looking for a female pup but when i saw this lil guys father i was like wow! his momma looked a lil too terrior looking for me or maybe its just cause she had pups so young (she was 8 months old)... but she was beautiful! and the father was big but far from being a bully... he was very well proportioned just big and strong.... i just wish i knew if i had a $800 dog or if he is just worth what i paid for him $0.... i would not sell him for any ammount... but if he is registered i might stud him out just to help me pay for vet bills and stuff... God knows i could use the extra cash.... geeze im poor and i took on 2 dogs in 1 month.... what was i thinking...?????? 

oh yea.... he is 9 weeks old and he already knows , sit, lay down, sit pretty, speak, target, and he almost knows shake and roll over... he is a genius!! his favorite treat is a lil piece of honey KIX cereal... he will do anything for it...


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't stud him out. You might need the extra money, but the world doesn't need the extra puppies.

Also, that was WAY too young for his mom to be having puppies.  That was her first heat probs. You can't tell if the mom is worth breeding to at that age.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

the lady that rescued them from the kill shelter didnt think she was in heat yet.... they werent supposed to breed... all the pups were 3 weeks premature... almost died... the lady sold all the pups except the one she gave me and then got the mother fixed with the money...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Aw he is so adorable! Love his name  I would definitely not stud him out. Using your dog as income is not what a responsible pet owner would do in my opinion. I learned from this website in fact that a good breeder rarely makes profit. Trust me, if you love your pup you can afford his vet bills. Maybe go to a humane society where it will be a bit cheaper, that is what we did. We get each set of pup shots for 13.99  And sometimes you can submit applications to get them fixed for close to nothing if you can prove low income. Our neighbors got their pup fixed for 15$ because they got a waver.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Huh. That's pretty crazy. I thought it was common knowledge that a pups first heat starts around 6-9 months.

Anyways, that's done and over with now, and you have your boy. Just enjoy what you have.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

You'd be surprised how misinformed people are. The suggested ages for pups to start breeding (from what I've heard is around 2.5 years) may have gotten confused with when they start their first heat.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

oh i do enjoy him... even though he pooped on my couch yesterday... lol... u need a couch?... 

well ive been googleing kennels in TN looking at their male pics, thinking that maybe if the owner died that they might still have a website with a pic of my pups father.... but no luck yet... im on dial-up so it take forever to load pics.... but he looks alot like angelbabys Loki but a dark brindle with alot of white on his chest and 2 front legs... his ears are not cropped either.... i emailed the lady i got him from asking for any info but she hasnt wrote me back yet... and the mother was young like i said but if i can remember right her face looked alot like angelbabys Rocky but she was either all black or brindle maybe with a lil white.... oh well if i get any usefull info ill post it here... i know nothing i have said is worth much of anything but im trying...


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

im not looking for a profit.... but my boyfriend is disabled and still hasnt been approved by social security to receive benifits yet.... we have very low income... i really cant afford what i have.... im in the hole... my 3 yr old daughter wanted a puppy so i got her one... i am prepared to sacrifice so that the dogs i have are taken care of and i want to be their forever family and so that my daughter can grow up with these amazing creatures.... if someone approched me wanting to breed their female... i would assume that whether they bred to my dog or someone elses the dog would end up having a litter either way.... and if i had good papers on my dog the puppies would be more likely to find better homes than an unregistered dog would and i could use the money to get dog food or to pay a lil on a vet bill if needed.... i still need to get a rabies vac and a check up for the 2 yr old female that i rescued and i cant afford it at the moment... im not talking about starting a puppy mill.... i was just saying that i might stud him out once.... he is just 9 weeks old.... it had crossed my mind.... nothing more...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I really hope you decide against it. It is my personal belief that if you can not afford a pet you shouldn't get one no matter how much somebody in your household wants the pet. Its just not fair to the pet. There is an overpopulation of pitbulls already. Plus is somebody wanted to breed their pit but couldn't get a stud because everyone turned them down, they might give up the idea. Also, breeding can cost you money as well. Probably more in the case of having a female though. Because they are required every 3 years for most states, I think humane societys sometimes do a monthly free vaccine weekend or something. Look into it for your older pup.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope u decide against it as well... for many many reasons. 

its not ethical to breed a dog and not know its family history on health. or not proving he is quality to breed.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sorry but you being a single parent with a disabled boyfriend is no reason to stud out a dog who was taken from a "high" kill shelter in the first place to make money. You have no history of this pup and most likely never will. I'm a single parent on limited income and sacrifice for my child first then my dog. I would never use my dog who is a female for money making purposes to pay for bills. If you can't afford to have animals and care for them properly then you just shouldn't have them. I don't mean to come across harsh but I struggle to pay for things and work hard for everything I have. Just enjoy you pet and neuter him. Like someone suggested go to your local aspca/shelter. They have low cost options for people like youself for vaccines and neutering. Stick around here and learn as much as you can. Pit bulls are a huge problem in shelters and millions of them get pts every year due to not enough homes. Please don't contribute to the over population problem.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

that is exactly why i am trying to figure out which kennel he is from and trying to get his papers back... both his parents were supposed to be registered.... and as far as it not being fair to the pet..... you should have seen where i got my 2yr old female.... chained to a pole in the mud in the cold with a plastic barrel as shelter... i swear she hadnt been fed in 2 days or more.... i asked the guy if he had any extra food he could send with her and he didnt even have any.... he got her to guard his fighting chickens.... so you can imagine where she would have ended up if i had not have gotten her.... she has scars all over her face and neck already..... there is no way i could leave her there.... and there is no way i would just take her the shelter when she is such a wonderful dog... with her scars you know they would have killed her..... she is great with other animals... great with my daughter.... if she sees a broom she freaks out she must have been beat.... so dont even tell me that what i have done is not fair to her... they both eat 2 usually 3 times/day of purina dogfood and they sleep on my couch.... you tell me that it would be more fair to them to haul them to the shelter... you tell me you KNOW what is best for them.... have you all ever lived in a white trash neighborhood with every trailor owning a pit?? actually seen them fight?? you ever owned a dog that was shot and killed buy the cops in a drug bust??? i have seen it all..... i know the cruel side of it..... i have seen the dogs tortured and beat and locked in a bathroom for 3 years with a cattle tag through its ear...... i have.... i know for a fact that my choosing to get 2 dogs for my family is not cruel.... i have seen cruel.... i am not rich.... but i have spent over $150 in the past month on these dogs... im sure that dosent sound like alot to you all but that is more than i have spent on myself in the past 6 months.... i have purchased a crate for inside, a $20 cable, 3 leashes, 3 collars, bones, a kong, 2 big bags of dogfood, canned food, treats, rawhides, pig ears, i have made 3 batches of homemade dog bones... i just got a $3 toy an hour ago from the dollar store and im watching them tear it apart now... and they are in heaven.... i have had a rough life... and so have my dogs.... but you know what???? us being together is better than what we had before.... but you still think i should just take them around back and put a bullet in their heads???? because i cant afford it??? ill tell you what... if i cant afford to feed them they can have my food.... you all must live in glass houses.... because i can speak from personal experience having a house is better than not.... an no matter what you think... i love my dogs....


----------



## coco36 (Jan 25, 2011)

hey pit momma is going to b very hard 2 find the paper work 4 that beautiful pup u have. paper or not he is 1 hell of a pup see ur self as a lucky girl i have 7 bullies and i only bred the male tri i have 1 time only and he is 3 years old he is my oldest.and 4 the boy friend thing ur going threw i will pray 4 u and ur fam i think we all should 4 u. keep ur head up u will see things work in weird ways no need 2 breed ur dogs or sell them.trust me & have faith things will get better.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

and yes my daughter comes first... we had a cat that just showed up at our house last year.... she loved it.. great cat... he would let her drag him around all day and he loved the attention... but now my boyfriend developed an allergy to the cat so we couldnt keep it in the house anymore.... she cried her eyes out.... so we decided to get a puppy.... but the pup is a lil rough with her... we got him jan 1st and he was born nov 22... he just didnt know how to play nice.... i traded my car that didnt run for 2 dog kennels so this summer i could leave him out if i was gone for a couple hours instead of stuck in the house.... when i got there to look at the kennels i saw Athena... dirty, skinny, and hungry.... she came home with me right then and there.... my daughter said "mommy this is the puppy i wanted she is so nice... you can take Artemis back to the store" we are all one big happy family now... so you think that breeding pits is a bad thing??? so you are saying that all of you got your dogs from shelters? because if you actually bought your dog from a breeder you are encouraging their over population... shame on you...


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

i would never sale them unless my daughter was starving... i would never have taken in either of them if i didnt plan on keeping them.... yea i need the prayers.... more than you know.....


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Do u see where I'm from under my avatar? Boston Massachusetts......drugs, gangs, murder, shootings and many many pit bulls. Oh and not just white trash but all colors of trash. You my dear are going to be a backyard breeder not a real breeder who does health testing on there dogs, shows them in some kind of competition like confirmation, weight pull, obedience, etc. Your dog has to be proven to breed. You breed to better a breed not for profit to line your own pockets and pay bills. Fyi, buying from a reputable breeder who does all those things i mentioned above as well as breeds a well tempermented dog is not a crime. People who breed just to make money off there dogs with no proper health testing should be a crime IMO. Alot of owners on here have adopted and some have bought from breeders. Some owners will even admit that they bought there pup from a byb but they found this place and it made them open there eyes as to what not to do next time. You are already here before you have made the wrong decisions regarding your dogs. Open your mind to what we are saying to you. Don't take it personal. We just care about this breed and don't need anymore to add to the population. Believe me I feel for you and hear what u are saying. I to have been thru hell but breeding my dog for $$$$ isn't going to solve anything. You saved two dogs lives that deserve better than to be money makers. You care enough to give them homes. Now do right by them.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

PIT Momma said:


> ok well does anyone know of any forums that are for people that love pits but dont show them? because i really feel like a turd in a field of daisys....


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Stay, I don't show my dogs either. :3 Or do any of that fancy stuff,though I would like to.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

can anyone on this forum read??? IF i can get his papers... I MIGHT want to stud him out ONCE.... he is a beautiful pup GOOD natured... BOTH his parents are REALLY SWEET...what if I DID FIND HIS PAPERS?? WHAT IF HE IS A WELL BRED DOG?? WHAT IF I STUDDED HIM OUT TO A REPUTABLE BREEDER???? WHAT IS WRONG WITH THAT??????? and i cant compete in any of those competitions unless i can get his papers!!!!!!!! so... DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A KENNEL IN TENNESSEE WHERE THE OWNER RECENTLY DIED??? I WOULD LOVE TO CONTACT THEM AND FIND OUT MORE ABOUT MY DOG!!!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

"Sale" me a dog.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

A; you wont get any papers not the way you have obtained him.

B; WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO "STUD" OUT THEIR DOG OR BREED THEIR BITCH? 

THEY ALL HAVE GOOD NATURE THEY ALL ARE GREAT DOGS YOUR ATTITUDE IS THE REASON THESE DOGS ARE GETTING KILLED BY THE THOUSANDS IN SHELTERS ALL OVER THE WORLD! not nice when someone yells at you is it. 

Some people confuse me ie; i read their crap and dont know wheather to laugh or cry.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

PIT Momma said:


> can anyone on this forum read??? IF i can get his papers... I MIGHT want to stud him out ONCE.... he is a beautiful pup GOOD natured... BOTH his parents are REALLY SWEET...what if I DID FIND HIS PAPERS?? WHAT IF HE IS A WELL BRED DOG?? WHAT IF I STUDDED HIM OUT TO A REPUTABLE BREEDER???? WHAT IS WRONG WITH THAT??????? and i cant compete in any of those competitions unless i can get his papers!!!!!!!! so... DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A KENNEL IN TENNESSEE WHERE THE OWNER RECENTLY DIED??? I WOULD LOVE TO CONTACT THEM AND FIND OUT MORE ABOUT MY DOG!!!


Sorry,but you honestly do not know your dog's real temperament,until he is at least 2-3 years of age, and my dogs are one of the best dogs out there(imo) but even though he has his cgc and has an awesome temp,I still wouldn't breed him.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

junkyard said:


> A; you wont get any papers not the way you have obtained him.
> 
> B; WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO "STUD" OUT THEIR DOG OR BREED THEIR BITCH?
> 
> ...


I don't plan on breeding Beia. As soon as she hits the 6 month marker(next month) off to the vet she goes.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

PIT Momma said:


> can anyone on this forum read??? IF i can get his papers... I MIGHT want to stud him out ONCE.... he is a beautiful pup GOOD natured... BOTH his parents are REALLY SWEET...what if I DID FIND HIS PAPERS?? WHAT IF HE IS A WELL BRED DOG?? WHAT IF I STUDDED HIM OUT TO A REPUTABLE BREEDER???? WHAT IS WRONG WITH THAT??????? and i cant compete in any of those competitions unless i can get his papers!!!!!!!! so... DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A KENNEL IN TENNESSEE WHERE THE OWNER RECENTLY DIED??? I WOULD LOVE TO CONTACT THEM AND FIND OUT MORE ABOUT MY DOG!!!


That's not true,doesn't need papers to be able to do agility and weight pull.
Might not be able to actually win trophies,but you can get temp papers for them,so they can do that stuff.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

thank you... ya see i didnt know that.... i dont know anyone that does this sort of stuff... there are several kennels in my county that have bullys and do those things but they are all ADBA registered and i doubt they would want a tag along with temps...


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

oh really good..... thanks for the comment from whoever it was that gave it to me.... i thought this forum was against using profanity.... ill post the edited version of the comment they left for me from this thread.... "This person is a ****** " mods feel free to delete this but i didnt know where else to report it.... wow do i feel welcome....


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

PIT Momma said:


> thank you... ya see i didnt know that.... i dont know anyone that does this sort of stuff... there are several kennels in my county that have bullys and do those things but they are all ADBA registered and i doubt they would want a tag along with temps...


Why not just ask? They might be more welcoming than you expect. Dog people are just like everyone else. Some are jerks and some will genuinely want to help. You just have to find out which ones are which.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Your only not allowed to cuss on the public boards.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

junkyard said:


> "Sale" me a dog.


excuse me "sell" i didnt know i was in english class... pardon my french.....


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

aimee235 said:


> Your only not allowed to cuss on the public boards.


hmm.... so the person that left that for me is free to leave comments like that if they feel that a child dosent know what they are talking about also?


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Why not just ask? They might be more welcoming than you expect. Dog people are just like everyone else. Some are jerks and some will genuinely want to help. You just have to find out which ones are which.


im asking.... does anyone know someone that knows someone that had an uncle whos neighbors brothers father in-law owned a kennel in tennessee that passed away in the past 6 months....


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I think you are taking constructive criticism a little too harshly. Ill admit that when I first visited these forums I felt ambushed and attacked however I have turned it into a great learning experience to expand my knowledge of the breed. I have one pit from a byb and one from a reputable breeder... no big deal it was before I was educated. What people are suggesting is that you choose not to breed your pups and then they are giving you explanations as to why. Take it or leave it the advice and education is there.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

It was me and i will cop what ever i do from the mods. I am thouroghly sick to death of people who think they should "bread" their dogs simply because they think they should yet they dont have the faintest idea about the "bread" nor do they give two shakes when they are told not too. All of a sudden they get defensive and dont like it after they dont get the answer they wanted, yet it was them who threw it out there for the world to advise them.
You are the one who had your head in the dark at the start and got all funny when told that you probly shouldnt "bread" your dog, you were the one who made it sound at the start that you "breading" your dog was the solution to all your problems, if not why did you get the answers you did? you made your own bed go lay in it.

I am one of the first people who will bend over backwards and will do anything i can to help someone whom realy wants the help and needs it and doesnt backstep on their story when their story is questioned. Ask anyone who knows me and they will vouch for it. 
However, i dont suffer fools or people who try to deceive to get a pat on the back.

Its plain and simple you go ahead and "bread" your dog and you will only be contributing to the problem, you will be the person whom contributes to dogs being in bathrooms for three years you will be the one contributing to the biggest problem in these bull breeds PEDDLERS.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Why not just ask? They might be more welcoming than you expect. Dog people are just like everyone else. Some are jerks and some will genuinely want to help. You just have to find out which ones are which.


i didnt know it was even possible.... so i didnt think to ask.... i thought that they had to have some form of pedigree... i read about it... but it was like temp papers if you have 1 unknown in the pedigree, or something like that... and i was like oh well.... hook me up with any info you got.... im all ears.... well.... a little mouth too...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

PIT Momma said:


> hmm.... so the person that left that for me is free to leave comments like that if they feel that a child dosent know what they are talking about also?


No. Child members are specifically marked as such so that they are treated like children not adults.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Listen, PIT Momma, most people on here (myself included) get a bit wound up when people get on here talking about breeding. I really think if you knew the work that went into some people's breeding programs and the years (in some cases lifetimes) spent researching not just the breed and bloodlines but genetics in general you'd see that what you're suggesting is a slap in the face to them. It's not just a case of finding another "well bred" female and going for it.

Have a read of this: http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-...s-you-need-know-before-breeding-your-dog.html

There are a few other similar threads on here that may be of interest to you as well. Hopefully you do stick around and learn. You wouldn't be the first person to get off to a rocky start.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Pit momma....I think all pit owners have mouth lol! And most of us are as tough and big hearted as the dogs we own to  glad we haven't scared you off and you are sticking around. It will be good for you to learn as much as you can before you make any bad choices. You already made a good choice by coming to this forum. I to am here to learn more about the breed we all share and love. People will get on you about breeding especially when you are going about it in an unethical way. Just keep an open mind and you will be alright


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

all i am saying is that if i could get his papers i would know about him... both his parents were from the same kennel and there is a chance that the owner of that kennel worked really hard breeding his dogs... and i dont think that it would be fair to him that when he died all his dogs were sent to a kill shelter and all bloodlines lost.... what if... my dog is a really well bred dog??? what if by some crazy chance that he had some of the best breeding in the country??? dont you think it would be a shame that if i had the opportunity to find his papers and didnt even try....???


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

PIT Momma said:


> all i am saying is that if i could get his papers i would know about him... both his parents were from the same kennel and there is a chance that the owner of that kennel worked really hard breeding his dogs... and i dont think that it would be fair to him that when he died all his dogs were sent to a kill shelter and all bloodlines lost.... what if... my dog is a really well bred dog??? what if by some crazy chance that he had some of the best breeding in the country??? dont you think it would be a shame that if i had the opportunity to find his papers and didnt even try....???


The world is not short of well bred apbts by any means. What would be more of a shame would be for you to contribute to the masses of dogs already out there.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

thank you for being decent....  i am here to learn and to get help... like i said... my dig is supposed to be registered full blooded APBT..... he is only 9 weeks old so its not like i will be breeding him tomorrow.... but im sure that if any of you could get papers on your dogs that you would.... for the sake of the breed.... i could easily go get both of them registered CKC.... but if my pup has a pedigree i would like to know it... wouldnt you?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

PIT Momma said:


> thank you... ya see i didnt know that.... i dont know anyone that does this sort of stuff... there are several kennels in my county that have bullys and do those things but they are all ADBA registered and i doubt they would want a tag along with temps...


Screw em. Start your own. Maybe you can get the other ppl in your area to join. It would give them something better and safer to do with their pits.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I give u credit for trying to locate his papers but the reality is, is that it just may not ever happen. Is your female u rescued spayed? If not you should try to get her done before the male gets to old and tries to mate with her.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> Screw em. Start your own. Maybe you can get the other ppl in your area to join. It would give them something better and safer to do with their pits.


i would love to.... but like i said i dont have the funds to go out of town whenever i want.... right now im just trying to get my dogs healthy.... i have only had Artemis for a month and Athena since the 19th.... i have alot to do before i can start recreational stuff.... though i was thinking about contacting the local pit bull rescue that i just found out was in my city yesterday and finding out if they needed any help....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Pit momma, if this guy was really a worthwhile kennel, no doubt there are others who have dogs from him and can do a better job of breeding than you can. _Now before you take that personally_, you have already said that you're in a bad financial situation. Breeding takes money, even if you're just the stud owner. You have to do a lot before any kind of knowledgable dog fancier would come to you wanting to pay you money to breed your dog. Flights of fancy are one thing, but I hope you don't follow through with it.

I was discussing with a friend the other day while one of her males was bawling because there's a female about to come into heat... "Just why would anyone want to put up with that if they had a choice?" When you start breeding males, it changes them. When a female here comes into heat, the dogs who've never been bred are aware of it, while the dogs who have been bred *make sure you know* they're aware of it. LOL! And if you create a stud dog from your puppy, you may end up with a mature alpha male that is no longer the best companion for your daughter. There are unintended side effects to many decisions we make in life. Think about it.

My suggestion to you is to contact a rescue and see if they can provide you with resources to get your puppy neutered when he's old enough. You have a lot on your plate already. It will be much easier for you not to have to worry about a bratty intact male, too. They might also be able to help you with shots and anything else you may need but be unable to afford at the present time.

Really well-bred dogs don't just happen. Even amongst all the breeders of registered purebreds out there, the truly thoughtfully-bred animals are so few and far between it isn't even funny. Most people aren't going to chance upon a nicely-bred animal out of sheer luck. Feel good that you saved this one puppy and give him the good life without contributing back to the problem. Set a good example for your young one.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I give u credit for trying to locate his papers but the reality is, is that it just may not ever happen. Is your female u rescued spayed? If not you should try to get her done before the male gets to old and tries to mate with her.


i know it is probably a lost cause.... but it is worth trying.... she is not spayed yet... she had a litter of pups 8 weeks before i got her and she was really skinny.. she is finally starting to put some weight on...... im going to get her rabies vac and a vet check up when i get some taxes back.... then after i get the clear on her health i will get a voucher that my fathers girlfriend has for a $10 spay or neuter....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oh and I just a warning to people to mind your manners. All of you. I already see one post that needs pruned and this thread will go nowhere fast if it continues. Settle down, take a breath, and carry on. Thank you.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well that's good to hear that you will spay her


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Oh and I just a warning to people to mind your manners. All of you. I already see one post that needs pruned and this thread will go nowhere fast if it continues. Settle down, take a breath, and carry on. Thank you.


probably the post where i pasted an edited version of the comment i received.... sorry...


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Well that's good to hear that you will spay her


though my 3 yr old daughter has been saying " mommy i love this puppy cause she has buttons on her belly and she poops babies out!"


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

geeze what a mood kill... the moderator shows up and everyone scatters like mice.... well... i feel so alone now..... anyway as to the spay or neuter thingy... i posted this thread earlier today http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/33794-free-spay-neuter-state.html#post398755


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Oh and I just a warning to people to mind your manners. All of you. I already see one post that needs pruned and this thread will go nowhere fast if it continues. Settle down, take a breath, and carry on. Thank you.


do you always have that affect on people?


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

OK i have had a few deep breaths and have given myself a time out.

Just because the dog has papers it does not mean it should be bred. 
I have had many APBT that came with papers. Let me use my current as an example as there are pics on the site of the junkyard dog. To the op if you would like a look go into the female DOTM thread and take a look for yourself, its the dog with my handle on it.

She has a ped that can be traced back as far as some of the first Colby dogs that were registered. 100 years of selective breeding. Kimba has changed literally hundreds of peoples minds about what they thought the breed should be, everyone loves her and i mean everyone. This is typical of a well bred dog of this breed. She is the only one i have now and there is a reason for it, shes the best i have ever had. I have never bred her nor will i when i can go and buy another well bred dog off someone whom has put years or decades into a breeding program that continuosly improves the breed.
What is the point of breeding when it will never replace her when she is gone , there will only ever be one kimba and anything else in y eyes would be a mere shadow of what she is, they may be similar yet they will never be the same, sure they will have the same values but they are all individuals in their own right.

Breeding costs money you need a proper setup for the whelping bitch, you need money for vet cost which would entail many visits during the dogs cycle, and many more when the pups are born and before they go including vet checks and shots. If you want to do it the way some pros do it you should have the dogs[sire and dam] health checked before breeding even is considered.
Then the costs of selling the pups and screening to decent homes. The the registration costs and the right supplements and food for the mother and the pups. By the time its all over it will cost you way more money than you will ever make unless you want to rip off your potential clients, and when you ask a price too high then the dogs will be harder to sell full stop.

Breeding is not what its all cracked up to me and my hat goes off to people who do it and do it well.

I have owned this breed for over a decade and have been involved with them for longer it has been a passion and yes i may be arogant but i can happily say that i have forgotton more than alot will learn and i am still learning every day.

For me breeding is not an option and wont be for years i need to learn alot more and there are too many people who can and will do it better than i could regardless if i have what are great reperesentations of the breed.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

junkyard said:


> OK i have had a few deep breaths and have given myself a time out.
> 
> Just because the dog has papers it does not mean it should be bred.
> I have had many APBT that came with papers. Let me use my current as an example as there are pics on the site of the junkyard dog. To the op if you would like a look go into the female DOTM thread and take a look for yourself, its the dog with my handle on it.
> ...


ok..........


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah thats what i thought. 

Honestly good luck with your peddling.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He's right. Breeding costs a lot of money,and if you can't even afford the vet bills now,how will you expect to after you've bred. 
Unborn puppies wont make you any money. People want to see them before they even consider buying.
What happens if you get stuck with all the pups? It wont just be a stud your dog,get cash and that's it. 
The owner of the female will be involved with you during the dogs pregnancy,and might even want you to help with the pups,since the pups will belong to both of you.
What if the guy is a bad breeder,and you don;t know it,and your dog catches something, or they sell the pups to the wrong people.
It's just not a good idea.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lol. JY's post shouldn't be met with just an "ok ............."

That's what every. single. person. on here is going to tell you and he did it a lot nicer than some.

I told you in the very first posts that you shouldn't stud your dog out. You don't have the necessary money, knowledge, or quality pedigree/dog.

No reputable breeder, the kind of breeder you would WANT to stud your dog out to, is going to breed their female to a dog that hasn't been worked and PROVEN.

And, quite frankly, proving your dog takes a lot of money too. I'm talking putting him into obedience or weight pull or schutzhund or agility or something. All of that takes money which you have already stated you don't have.

Please don't stud your boy.

Good luck.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

peddling?? what are you talking about???? i just saved 2 pit from god knows what and all your giving me is lip... when im just trying to find out where my 9 week old puppy came from.... its people like you that give pits a bad name.... people that judge without knowing all the facts... people that judge and are so obsessed with what they think is fact that it is impossible to reason with them.... people that think they "have forgotton more than alot will learn" ..... you do not know me.... so dont pretend you do....


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I very seldom neg rep people but I came very close with that last comment by the OP. People have been relatively patient here and JY is absolutely right with what he was trying to tell you. The least you could do is acknowledge it.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

There has not been a single post made by the op in this thread that makes me think this is anything other than a wind up or just someone who wants to be told that a member has a dam for her so called stud.Most answers have been met with either sarcasm or even worse an avoidance of the real subject with something like"but oh my daughter loves the fact she has little buttons on her belly and poops puppys out" or however it was said. 
Very typical of a ignorant wannabe BYB who cares about no one but her own benifits.
Funny thing is a person of under average intelegence wouldve figured that with the story given on the background of the dog that it never had papers in the first place.
As much as its a story we hear every day something this person mybee wouldnt know that story sounds like as much as a lie as anyones ever heard. 

At least ive sucked it up and had a continuos laugh for the last forty minutes instead of wasting my time getting pissed off about it.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

PIT Momma said:


> . it is impossible to reason with them....


I find it interesting that you use this in your argument. That is exactly what I'm finding with you.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I wouldnt have had to forget much to have forgotten more than you would ever know.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*it is impossible to reason with them..*


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> lol. JY's post shouldn't be met with just an "ok ............."
> 
> That's what every. single. person. on here is going to tell you and he did it a lot nicer than some.
> 
> ...


i said "ok" because there is no reasoning with him.... no way of convincing him that i said (ill post what i said here>>>) "i could use the money to get dog food or to pay a lil on a vet bill if needed....i was just saying that i might stud him out once....he is just 9 weeks old.... it had crossed my mind.... nothing more..." ............ i never said that i was going to do it.... i say "i might do it once" and he starts cursing me in comments and calling me a peddler.... he has given me no reason to acknowledge him as any type of reasonable person worth talking to....


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Right then.

In one ear, out the other.

YOU are the one that is causing all the problems with pit bulls these days. Sorry to say it but I'm getting so tired of people coming here for help and to take advantage of all the knowledge available from people involved with this breed for years, if not decades, and then getting rude and uppity because they're not getting the answers they wanted.

I just feel bad for you now, OP. I'm sorry.

Good luck in life and all that.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

What you AREN'T understanding is that everyone has given you all the reasons why you SHOULDN'T stud him out for those reasons and MORE and yet instead of taking everyone's clear and obvious knowledge about the issue, you're flinging it back in their face with rudeness.

ONE PERSON was rude to you in explaining his reasons, and then he came back and gave you a NICE, REASONABLE explanation. Now you're treating everyone here as if we have an axe to grind with you which we don't!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

She is right i have given her absolutely no reason to think she can take anything to the bank that i have said.

Stud him out just once lol. he is nine months old and your thinking of studing before hes even out of being a puppy.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> I very seldom neg rep people but I came very close with that last comment by the OP. People have been relatively patient here and JY is absolutely right with what he was trying to tell you. The least you could do is acknowledge it.


ok..... i agree with everyone that pits are over populated.... bred way too much and without reason.... with enough bad media to cause a war... they should be respected... they are the greatest breed of dog in my opinion and im sure in all of yours too... im sorry i said anything about studding him out once... if i thought it would cause all this crazy drama i would have never said anything... i do not want to be a byb.... i do want to be proactive with them... i used to show horses when i was a teen... back when i had a good life...we had 20.... i loved the sport, showmanship and the incredible animals... i know about the Rocky Mountain horse bloodlines.... and there was never a problem with over population because they were a new breed when we first started out and were actually placed on the endangered species list at one point.... i wish i wish i wish.... i had the money the know how and the reputable partners it took to really start out right doing something right with the pit bull..... i do not want to be one of those people selling dogs out side of wal-mart... i do want to learn... i never said it was good to breed just for the heck of it.... i am not looking for a dam on here like junkyard said.... i was simply thinking that because this was a very active forum with what seems like many active members that there was a small chance i might find some info here about my dog... that is it.... why do i have to defend myself on here like this? i feel like i am being attacked... which is fine and dandy with me.... but if this is how you treat everyone that comes here and mentions the word "breed" then i pity them... you would run them off before you ever had a chance to teach them anything.... instead of acting like the medias version of a pit bull on here by attacking everything you see that you view as weak... act like your pit does.... EVERYONE ROLL OVER AND LETS TAKE TURNS GIVING BELLY RUBS!..... cmon.... gimmee a break.... no i dont know alot... but i am here.... and after all this...... i am still here....


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

junkyard said:


> She is right i have given her absolutely no reason to think she can take anything to the bank that i have said.
> 
> Stud him out just once lol. he is nine months old and your thinking of studing before hes even out of being a puppy.


he is 9 weeks old his pic is on the first post if you ever bothered to read that one.... so IF i were to EVER stud him it would be waaaaaaaaaaaay down the road


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> What you AREN'T understanding is that everyone has given you all the reasons why you SHOULDN'T stud him out for those reasons and MORE and yet instead of taking everyone's clear and obvious knowledge about the issue, you're flinging it back in their face with rudeness.
> 
> ONE PERSON was rude to you in explaining his reasons, and then he came back and gave you a NICE, REASONABLE explanation. Now you're treating everyone here as if we have an axe to grind with you which we don't!


i never said i WAS going to stud him out to begin with..... thats what im freakin out about.....


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

PIT Momma said:


> that is exactly why i am trying to figure out which kennel he is from and trying to get his papers back... both his parents were supposed to be registered.... and as far as it not being fair to the pet..... *you should have seen where i got my 2yr old female.... chained to a pole in the mud in the cold with a plastic barrel as shelter... i swear she hadnt been fed in 2 days or more.... i asked the guy if he had any extra food he could send with her and he didnt even have any.... he got her to guard his fighting chickens.... so you can imagine where she would have ended up if i had not have gotten her.... she has scars all over her face and neck already*..... there is no way i could leave her there.... and there is no way i would just take her the shelter when she is such a wonderful dog... with her scars you know they would have killed her..... she is great with other animals... great with my daughter.... if she sees a broom she freaks out she must have been beat.... so dont even tell me that what i have done is not fair to her... they both eat 2 usually 3 times/day of purina dogfood and they sleep on my couch.... you tell me that it would be more fair to them to haul them to the shelter... you tell me you KNOW what is best for them.... *have you all ever lived in a white trash neighborhood with every trailor owning a pit?? actually seen them fight?? you ever owned a dog that was shot and killed buy the cops in a drug bust??? i have seen it all..... i know the cruel side of it..... i have seen the dogs tortured and beat...*


And you want to contribute to that? Wow, I can only ask why? It makes no sense. You know the possibilities but its ok for your dogs progeny to end up in quite possibly the same environment your female lived in. Don't see how one can know the possible horrid fate of many byb pups and want to take that risk by creating an unnecessary litter.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> Girl, don't leave.  I got my boy from a BYB. He's the best thing that has ever happened to me. I could give a rat's butt that he doesn't have papers or a famous bloodline like some of the other people here. Bloodlines and papers are great, because at least you know where your dog came from, but they don't MAKE the dog. The dog makes the papers.
> 
> Oh, and sorry I don't know the answer to your question.


see.... you got me.... your first post here.... this is all i wanted.... i just want to know where he came from....


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

Old_Blood said:


> And you want to contribute to that? Wow, I can only ask why? It makes no sense. You know the possibilities but its ok for your dogs progeny to end up in quite possibly the same environment your female lived in. Don't see how one can know the possible horrid fate of many byb pups and want to take that risk by creating an unnecessary litter.


ya see..... i never said i want to breed him...... he is only 9 weeks old and i said that if he was registered and had a good bloodline i MIGHT..... but like everyone on here has said ill probably never get his papers so i dont see why everyone is freaking out.....


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

PIT Momma said:


> that is exactly why i am trying to figure out which kennel he is from and trying to get his papers back... both his parents were supposed to be registered.... and as far as it not being fair to the pet..... you should have seen where i got my 2yr old female.... chained to a pole in the mud in the cold with a plastic barrel as shelter... i swear she hadnt been fed in 2 days or more.... i asked the guy if he had any extra food he could send with her and he didnt even have any.... he got her to guard his fighting chickens.... so you can imagine where she would have ended up if i had not have gotten her.... she has scars all over her face and neck already..... there is no way i could leave her there.... and there is no way i would just take her the shelter when she is such a wonderful dog... with her scars you know they would have killed her..... she is great with other animals... great with my daughter.... if she sees a broom she freaks out she must have been beat.... so dont even tell me that what i have done is not fair to her... they both eat 2 usually 3 times/day of purina dogfood and they sleep on my couch.... you tell me that it would be more fair to them to haul them to the shelter... you tell me you KNOW what is best for them.... have you all ever lived in a white trash neighborhood with every trailor owning a pit?? actually seen them fight?? you ever owned a dog that was shot and killed buy the cops in a drug bust??? i have seen it all..... i know the cruel side of it..... i have seen the dogs tortured and beat and locked in a bathroom for 3 years with a cattle tag through its ear...... i have.... i know for a fact that my choosing to get 2 dogs for my family is not cruel.... i have seen cruel.... i am not rich.... but i have spent over $150 in the past month on these dogs... im sure that dosent sound like alot to you all but that is more than i have spent on myself in the past 6 months.... i have purchased a crate for inside, a $20 cable, 3 leashes, 3 collars, bones, a kong, 2 big bags of dogfood, canned food, treats, rawhides, pig ears, i have made 3 batches of homemade dog bones... i just got a $3 toy an hour ago from the dollar store and im watching them tear it apart now... and they are in heaven.... i have had a rough life... and so have my dogs.... but you know what???? us being together is better than what we had before.... but you still think i should just take them around back and put a bullet in their heads???? because i cant afford it??? ill tell you what... if i cant afford to feed them they can have my food.... you all must live in glass houses.... because i can speak from personal experience having a house is better than not.... an no matter what you think... i love my dogs....


so where would the puppies go?...

you just explained it in your post. why would you do that?


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

PIT Momma said:


> im asking.... does anyone know someone that knows someone that had an uncle whos neighbors brothers father in-law owned a kennel in tennessee that passed away in the past 6 months....


if the man who owned the parents passed away and his dogs are in his name... you cant get the papers because hes not alive to sign the reg. form.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

PIT Momma said:


> can anyone on this forum read??? IF i can get his papers... I MIGHT want to stud him out ONCE.... he is a beautiful pup GOOD natured... BOTH his parents are REALLY SWEET...what if I DID FIND HIS PAPERS?? WHAT IF HE IS A WELL BRED DOG?? WHAT IF I STUDDED HIM OUT TO A REPUTABLE BREEDER???? WHAT IS WRONG WITH THAT??????? and i cant compete in any of those competitions unless i can get his papers!!!!!!!! so... DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A KENNEL IN TENNESSEE WHERE THE OWNER RECENTLY DIED??? I WOULD LOVE TO CONTACT THEM AND FIND OUT MORE ABOUT MY DOG!!!


If you found the papers it doesn't change your financial situation. You admit you are struggling, I don't think you are wrong to have saved your female though obviously getting a pup wasn't such a responsible idea. Regardless I'm not judging you for having the dog, simply stating a fact. You couldn't afford to breed, yes you get a stud fee but the health test & pre breeding exam/brucellosis screen would cost. Not to mention proving him breed worthy.

Papers doesn't mean well bred, so if you find them it might not have been a good breeders. Dogs with papers still produce pups with health problems. Dogs with papers still have bad hips, demodex, ect.

If he is actually well bred it doesn't mean he has to or needs to procreate. Lots of well bred dogs are s/n (or at least never bred).

If you bred responsibly most people here wouldn't be negative about it, but you wouldn't make extra money, if you were lucky you may break even, most breeders are in the hole on breedings.


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

Diggit said:


> if the man who owned the parents passed away and his dogs are in his name... you cant get the papers because hes not alive to sign the reg. form.


awww.... well maybe if this chick ever writes me back i can atleast get some pic of his parents to keep..... ty


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

ya see..... if some had just said that at the begining we could have skipped all this drama..... i do want to google and make sure its right no offence... but you can all sleep tight tonight thanks to diggit he will be getting fixed....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

is the fact that this thread is 2 pages long with 79 going on 80 posts about why you should not breed your dog and you continue to reply with things like "ok" and making excuses about "what if my dog is a really well bred dog" and "I'd hate for the bloodlines to be lost" tells me and should tell you that you have no business breeding- end of story! Please stay and learn as much as you can about the breed and the history, but for the sake of the breed, please neuter your dog and leave the breeding to those that know what they're doing.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Look the only person who gave any of us the idea ytou wanted to breed was you. You are right i thought you said nine months simply because to even put into consideration that you wanted to breed a nine week old due to temp would be absolutely stupid.
Makes the thread all that much funnier. 
Using him as a stud wheather or not its down the track a little or years it still doesnt change the fact that in order to breed you need two dogs, one being a stud dog which makesa that breeding. get it . You are also the one who made jokes about breeding simply because you may had some papers, so before you jump out and pretend you never insinuated anything about breeding go back over every one of your posts on the subject and re read every single thing you have wrote. You have indicated with a quick going over that you wanted to have something to do with a breeding at least three times and if i had to disect it more im thinking i would be able to find at least another two times. Three plus two is five. 
Before you go disecting and pointing fingers of blame look at yourself and what you have written and what you have indicated.
Maybee i was a complete prick about it and for that i am sorry but at the end of the day even when i tryed to right my wrong you pretty much told me to go stick it with your reaction, and you also have been so stuck up with yourself to others who have a way calmer temp than i and written off most of what thy have said and blamed it on me putting you on the back foot. 

At the end of the day you cant blame everyone for your own actions and rudeness it seems like a weird coincidence that not one person read your first second or third post let alone any the way you apparently think they were supposed to be read. Funny that, every one of us must have some kind of translation problem understanding whats on the screen. And dont blame anyone else for scaring "other people" off the site but me i was the only one who was an A hole from the start because its a typical "i saved a dog now im gonna breed him" thread which is what it came accross as. Truth is molre people stay than leave if you go back over the thread and many others like it you will see many people that have stated it. 
Your own actions are what guides you and puts you into your daily situations, and i can suffer mine, can you yours?


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

OMG!!!!!! i just said that.... !!!! jesus does it never stop...!!! im just gonna go to CKC and get papers and breed like they are going out of style.... there that should give you something to talk about while i try to find another forum that dosent freak out when people use the word "might" or "maybe" or "if" MODS JUST DELETE THIS THREAD.... your peeps have succeeded at running me off..... sorry to whoever hasnt been a butt.... THANK YOU REDOG FOR TRYING and **** THE REST OF YOU BUTTH*LES I HOPE YOU DONT DO THIS TO ANYONE ELSE.... i saw in another post someone said that new people dont stick around here alot...... i wonder why....


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

The rest of you buttholes? i thought i was the only one.

Go and check out the gamedog forum, they are probly more up your alley.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

PIT Momma said:


> ya see..... if some had just said that at the begining we could have skipped all this drama..... i do want to google and make sure its right no offence... but you can all sleep tight tonight thanks to diggit he will be getting fixed....


google wont help you. e-mail the adba and ask yourself. the reg. owner has to sign the dog over to you. its like a CAR reg.

:hammer:


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

i'm not very sure so this maybe all false but doesn't the ADBA do dna testing? if so could u possibly do that and if any of the parents or grandparents were registered u might could find out something that way. but let me stress I am not positive about this nor have i read all the threads to see if your question was already solved.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PIT Momma said:


> OMG!!!!!! i just said that.... !!!! jesus does it never stop...!!! im just gonna go to CKC and get papers and breed like they are going out of style.... there that should give you something to talk about while i try to find another forum that dosent freak out when people use the word "might" or "maybe" or "if" MODS JUST DELETE THIS THREAD.... your peeps have succeeded at running me off..... sorry to whoever hasnt been a butt.... THANK YOU REDOG FOR TRYING and **** THE REST OF YOU BUTTH*LES I HOPE YOU DONT DO THIS TO ANYONE ELSE.... i saw in another post someone said that new people dont stick around here alot...... i wonder why....


Actually we have PLENTY of new people join this forum daily who actually want to learn and take advice with out cussing at them and showing their immaturity.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

cboyd0606 said:


> i'm not very sure so this maybe all false but doesn't the ADBA do dna testing? if so could u possibly do that and if any of the parents or grandparents were registered u might could find out something that way. but let me stress I am not positive about this nor have i read all the threads to see if your question was already solved.


It doesn't work that way. Call the registry and ask.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

aimee235 said:


> It doesn't work that way. Call the registry and ask.


thanks for clearing that up... i knew i wasn't for sure and could scarcely recall something about dna testing.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They do DNA testing but it's to confirm parentage against the parents on record. Just the same as when they do paternity tests on kids. They can't just do a search of all DNA'd dogs and see which ones match or anything like that.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL I don't know how I missed all of this .... But I am kind of glad I did. OP you are a puppy peddler in the making bottom line there is no nice way to say it. And you have yet to say one thing in this thread that is intelligent get your head out of arse and listen to people who know more than you do. If you can't take the truth then leave. You will learn the hard way just like the rest of them do. People who really want to learn stay they get a little butt hurt but they suck it up and become a better dog owner as a result.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow 7 pages of this nonsense, really???


Alright I'll bite and say my two cents worth. Took me forever to read all this crap anyway, smh, to the OP you should be ashamed of yourself for acting like a 3 year old, I mean really, if you WANT to learn then ask the question and wait for the replies, and instead of arguing with ppl, LEARN from it, it is ppl like you that make a bad name for this breed, if you knew NOTHING about them you should have done research even before rescuing yuor female and she is not spayed either, omg this makes me wanna bash my head in a wall, you say you might breed your pup and then you start yelling callin ppl names when they tell you why you shouldn't breed him.

When I came here over 2 years ago, I had bred my male Phoenix twice, I got a pup from each litter and would not trade them for anything, NOW if I had knownt hen what I know now, I would have never done it and ya wanna know something the female that I kept out of the first litter, turned out to be an epileptic, if ya don't know what that is google it, it was horrible for over 2 years I watched my dog suffer thru seizures, the meds and dog food alone for her would have broken any normal person, could I afford it, not really but my vet is awesome, but I would sell everything I woned to do it again if she was here. That's right I had to have her put to sleep in Nov. Are you willing to put more dogs on this earth and have ppl go thru stuff like that or know that one of your pups has to be pts because he bite his child owner in the face or end up in a shelter.

OMG please grow up, do rigth by the pup, the female and your daughter, IMO you shouldn't have these dogs. And with that I am done with this thread, I do think it should be closed, seems the OP has no intention of learning. Mkay ((hugs)) to all


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lol @ Tye mmmkay ........


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Tye, put your setting on 40 posts per page and it'll shorten this nonsense down to a mere three pages. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha naw is ok like this, omg I don't know if I could handle 40 posts per page, lol. And you stole my award Lauren, i want it back  hahahaha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha naw is ok like this, omg I don't know if I could handle 40 posts per page, lol. And you stole my award Lauren, i want it back  hahahaha


LOL my bad girl.... been in the house a lot lately lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha no worries, I was just giving ya crap  I will achieve getting it back though  I have been a bit busy myself so haven't been on much


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

PIT Momma said:


> peddling?? what are you talking about???? i just saved 2 pit from god knows what and all your giving me is lip... when im just trying to find out where my 9 week old puppy came from.... its people like you that give pits a bad name.... people that judge without knowing all the facts... people that judge and are so obsessed with what they think is fact that it is impossible to reason with them.... people that think they "have forgotton more than alot will learn" ..... you do not know me.... so dont pretend you do....


You're kidding right? The folks on here WANT to save the breed, and honey really? They are the people that will save the good name of real bulldogs!

Be proud you saved your pits, but don't think you can act like a little kid just because they don't pat you on your fanny and tell you just how right you are. Take to heart that by even entertaining the thought of possibly "studding" you pup in the future will not do him, your daughter, or the breed any favors.

Don't do like so many other novice owners and be blinded by $$$ signs, or think, "he's such a good dog, and boy wouldn't they make nice puppies?!"


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> wow 7 pages of this nonsense, really???
> 
> Alright I'll bite and say my two cents worth. Took me forever to read all this crap anyway, smh, to the OP you should be ashamed of yourself for acting like a 3 year old, I mean really, if you WANT to learn then ask the question and wait for the replies, and instead of arguing with ppl, LEARN from it, it is ppl like you that make a bad name for this breed, if you knew NOTHING about them you should have done research even before rescuing yuor female and she is not spayed either, omg this makes me wanna bash my head in a wall, you say you might breed your pup and then you start yelling callin ppl names when they tell you why you shouldn't breed him.
> 
> OMG please grow up, do rigth by the pup, the female and your daughter, IMO you shouldn't have these dogs. And with that I am done with this thread, I do think it should be closed, seems the OP has no intention of learning. Mkay ((hugs)) to all


:clap:::goodpost:

you beat me to it. I hadn't gotten to you post. I feel like I just repeated what you wrote.

So sorry for your earlier loss.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

crystalcountry said:


> :clap:::goodpost:
> 
> you beat me to it. I hadn't gotten to you post. I feel like I just repeated what you wrote.
> 
> So sorry for your earlier loss.


lol you did but I gave ya rep for it, you are absolutely correct and thank you my Pooh BEar was an awesome bulldog


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

@Tye & Lauren -- dude, every day I keep lurking around that activity award, LOL. I already got it once and I don't want to get it again because omg @ how pathetic that is.  LOL, so I'm been keeping an eye on my activity level and every time I get up around 95%, I stop posting for a bit until it gets down, HA.


@OP -- You quoted one of my earlier comments back about how Kane is a BYB dog and he's the best thing that ever happened to me and the papers don't make the dog, the dog makes the papers.

That was in response to your comment that you were going to leave because you don't show your dogs or do anything with them.

NOT as an excuse for you to ignore what everyone is saying and breed your dog, whether he's papered or not. I got Kane when I was a LOT less knowledgeable about BYBs and then I came to this forum and learned a LOT of it back, lol.

You can't change what is done, you can only move forward and change what you do.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

PIT Momma said:


> peddling?? what are you talking about???? i just saved 2 pit from god knows what and all your giving me is lip... when im just trying to find out where my 9 week old puppy came from.... its people like you that give pits a bad name.... people that judge without knowing all the facts... people that judge and are so obsessed with what they think is fact that it is impossible to reason with them.... people that think they "have forgotton more than alot will learn" ..... you do not know me.... so dont pretend you do....


After reading 7 darn pages of this  I have to say that this post stood out more than most others... To start you are on a public forum and asked for this... Giving lip is something a child does and let me tell you that youre barking up the wrong tree if you think anyone here is a child... You didnt save that pup from anything other than a different life that may have been better and may have been worse... The female I will give you that one IF your story is true... We know you because there are hundreds of thousands of people like you out there and we see them everyday and have this same convo with them... Some listen which proves they truly love and care for the exsistence of this breed but all too often they end up talking like you because not only do they not know what they are talking about they talk like their trying to sound like they do... I CAN GUARANTEE YOU I HAVE FORGOTTEN MORE THAN YOU WILL EVER KNOW ABOUT THIS BREED ESPECIALLY AFTER 30 YEARS OF COMPLETE COMMITMENT TO IT.



PIT Momma said:


> i said "ok" because there is no reasoning with him.... no way of convincing him that i said (ill post what i said here>>>) "i could use the money to get dog food or to pay a lil on a vet bill if needed....i was just saying that i might stud him out once....he is just 9 weeks old.... it had crossed my mind.... nothing more..." ............ i never said that i was going to do it.... i say "i might do it once" and he starts cursing me in comments and calling me a peddler.... he has given me no reason to acknowledge him as any type of reasonable person worth talking to....


Actually you just signed off one of the most knowledgable people on this board and your last sentence tells me that you need to open your mind not him...



PIT Momma said:


> ok..... i agree with everyone that pits are over populated.... bred way too much and without reason.... with enough bad media to cause a war... they should be respected... they are the greatest breed of dog in my opinion and im sure in all of yours too... im sorry i said anything about studding him out once... if i thought it would cause all this crazy drama i would have never said anything... i do not want to be a byb.... i do want to be proactive with them... i used to show horses when i was a teen... back when i had a good life...we had 20.... i loved the sport, showmanship and the incredible animals... i know about the Rocky Mountain horse bloodlines.... and there was never a problem with over population because they were a new breed when we first started out and were actually placed on the endangered species list at one point.... i wish i wish i wish.... i had the money the know how and the reputable partners it took to really start out right doing something right with the pit bull..... i do not want to be one of those people selling dogs out side of wal-mart... i do want to learn... i never said it was good to breed just for the heck of it.... i am not looking for a dam on here like junkyard said.... i was simply thinking that because this was a very active forum with what seems like many active members that there was a small chance i might find some info here about my dog... that is it.... why do i have to defend myself on here like this? i feel like i am being attacked... which is fine and dandy with me.... but if this is how you treat everyone that comes here and mentions the word "breed" then i pity them... you would run them off before you ever had a chance to teach them anything.... instead of acting like the medias version of a pit bull on here by attacking everything you see that you view as weak... act like your pit does.... EVERYONE ROLL OVER AND LETS TAKE TURNS GIVING BELLY RUBS!..... cmon.... gimmee a break.... no i dont know alot... but i am here.... and after all this...... i am still here....


You absolutely cannot be serious comparing a horse line to pitbulls... Did the horses become known for "killing humans" and "crazy vicious maneaters"? I doubt it... Only people that dont have any business breeding themselves much less their dogs...



PIT Momma said:


> i never said i WAS going to stud him out to begin with..... thats what im freakin out about.....


Actually you said it several times...



PIT Momma said:


> he is awesome.... and so smart... i would just love to know if he is " all that " i saw his daddy and man he was so beautiful.... i had originally been looking for a female pup but when i saw this lil guys father i was like wow! his momma looked a lil too terrior looking for me or maybe its just cause she had pups so young (she was 8 months old)... but she was beautiful! and the father was big but far from being a bully... he was very well proportioned just big and strong.... i just wish i knew if i had a $800 dog or if he is just worth what i paid for him $0.... i would not sell him for any ammount... but if he is registered i might stud him out just to help me pay for vet bills and stuff... God knows i could use the extra cash.... geeze im poor and i took on 2 dogs in 1 month.... what was i thinking...?????? oh yea.... he is 9 weeks old and he already knows , sit, lay down, sit pretty, speak, target, and he almost knows shake and roll over... he is a genius!! his favorite treat is a lil piece of honey KIX cereal... he will do anything for it...


It does not matter what price you paid love him for what he is and be a responsible owner... THATS PRICELESS... and here is only one time that you states you might stud him because lord knows youre broke and need the money and admittedly stated that you couldnt afford the dogs but got them anyway... Oh and just because he knows basic commands meaning nothing on worthiness to breed.



PIT Momma said:


> im not looking for a profit.... but my boyfriend is disabled and still hasnt been approved by social security to receive benifits yet.... we have very low income... i really cant afford what i have.... im in the hole... my 3 yr old daughter wanted a puppy so i got her one... i am prepared to sacrifice so that the dogs i have are taken care of and i want to be their forever family and so that my daughter can grow up with these amazing creatures.... if someone approched me wanting to breed their female... i would assume that whether they bred to my dog or someone elses the dog would end up having a litter either way.... and if i had good papers on my dog the puppies would be more likely to find better homes than an unregistered dog would and i could use the money to get dog food or to pay a lil on a vet bill if needed.... i still need to get a rabies vac and a check up for the 2 yr old female that i rescued and i cant afford it at the moment... im not talking about starting a puppy mill.... i was just saying that i might stud him out once.... he is just 9 weeks old.... it had crossed my mind.... nothing more...


And here again not looking for profit BUT I have no money... You made these statements no one else did... dont blow your top over our reactions when you put your business out there...

who cares what someone else does as long as you are responsible and you are educating others on what you learn... And here again you said you will breed to pay bills... Oh and I got news for ya papers do not make finding good homes for pups any more likely...

since I didnt see anyone else gives you some facts heres just a few that you should think about... Having a great pet does not qualify as quality to breed... Having a dog with a great personality doesnt either... Having a dog great with kids doesnt either... Why you ask because THATS WHAT THIS BREED IS THAT IS THE PERSONALITY QUALITY THAT EVERY ONE OF THEM SHOULD HAVE... So it doesnt make your pittie any better than the next...

Over 1.5 million dogs are killed in this country each year because there are not enough homes... Over 350 pitbull type dogs are killed each week in Los Angeles County Humane society... Over 120 pitbull type dogs are killed each week in Las Vegas Nevada... One out of every 10 pitbull type pups produced will find a solid forever home... The other nine will end up dead by the time they are 3 years old either in a shelter or at the hand of a thug who thought they could fight...

I am done... AND THERE IS ONE THING YOU GOT SO COMPLETELY WRONG ITS SICK.... YOU ARE THE ONE WHO FALLS INTO THE CATEGORY OF GIVING THIS BREED A BAD NAME... Not us we spend every darn day of most of our lives educating idiots like you here on this site or rescuing/contributing to the breed outside of here...

UGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Kate, I like having that award 


And I heart Kane


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

i just want to say thank you to anyone that didnt go off on me.... as i stated several times but no one seemed to notice... i only said i MIGHT breed him IF i ever get his papers.... but no one seemed to notice that the fact is i will probably NEVER get them....


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

by continuing to repeat that you only said you might breed him shows me that you are fishing for at least one person's acceptance of you breeding him with or without papers... Not likely to happen here... Oh and I thought I was nice (as I could be)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo we don't get, I think it is you that doesn't get it. Mkay


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL MMMKAY


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Caleb, that's right. MMMMKay 


hahah I just can't respond to this OP anymore, makes my head hurt, if I don't laugh I would completely go off, just hate to see ppl who don't want to learn anything, come here and ask questions and then get pissy when you don't hear what ya want, ughhhhh


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

i cant believe i read this whole thread WOW.Now i kick myself in the junk LOL


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooooooooo Caleb for real


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Pit Momma, I understand that you are struggling financially. A lot of people are right now. And I commend you on rescuing your female from the bad environment where she was living. What I don't understand though, is if you can't even afford vet care for the female dog you already had, why on earth did you go out and get another pup? 

I know sometimes people get desperate when they're hurting for money, but please don't look at this puppy and see $$$ signs. You said yourself where you live, everyone's got a pit. And I'll bet the shelters where you live are full of them too. So knowing that, do you still think that bringing more Pit Bulls into this world is the right thing to do?

There's other ways to get the money you need for your family and your pups.You mentioned your boyfriend is trying to get disability, but do you work? If so, and money's still tight, perhaps it's time to start looking for a second job in order to get the money you need.

You took on the responsibility of caring for these pups, and now it's up to you to make sure they get the vet care they need to stay healthy. Hopefully that includes spaying and neutering your dogs because I would hate for you to have an ooppss litter if your female's not spayed before your male matures.

Now please understand, I am not judging you, I really just want you to do the right thing for your pups and maybe be able to teach your young daughter how good it feels when you do.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I think we are







. She doesn't get it because she doesn't WANT to get it. Even now every single response screams "If given the opportunity I will."


> i just want to say thank you to anyone that didn't go off on me.... as i stated several times but no one seemed to notice... i only said i MIGHT breed him IF i ever get his papers.... but no one seemed to notice that the fact is i will probably NEVER get them....


That statement there says that if I showed up at your house with your dog's papers then you would probably jump at any chance you had to breed your dog. There should never have been any _I MIGHT breed him if I had his papers_ because you ARE NOT a breeder and have no idea what you are doing. Your "ok" response to Junkyard still floors me.... it was just so nonchalant. Anyway, nobody here really "went off" on you. Everyone who commented in this thread is very passionate about these dogs and most of us pour are heart and soul into them. You are not the first person to join with the mindset that your dog could be an extra source of income so if any of us came across as rude or whatever it is because stuff like this gets old and severely frustrating. I hope for your dog's sake that you stick around and learn a thing or two. I have owned this breed for over 10 years and I still learn something new everyday.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

If your having a hard time paying bills the last thing you want to do is breed your dog. It cost money as well doesn't it??? When that money can actually go to your BF. "Think smarter not harder" like my bro always says.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

great posts Luvum, Lauren and Ashes


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

PIT MOMMA. I thought I was nice to you and was being sincere but I done run out of patience with this nonsense and stopped posting! 8 pages of poop later and you still don't get our drift!?!? I commended u for saving your dogs and trying to get the papers on a pup who was pulled from a high kill shelter. Which didn't make sense to me but i went with it cause I know you will never get any papers anyways. I really hope you come to your senses and realize that your intentions are wrong in " maybe" possibly thinking about breeding. You mentioned white trash earlier in the thread when talking about people who own pit bulls where you live........seems like that's the category you will be falling into if you breed your dogs UN-ethically and become a dirty BYB. Best of luck and I hope for your dogs sake you suck it up, stay here, and LEARN!!!!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow. Just wow.

To think that two dogs that were "rescued" from a high kill shelter were allowed to breed in the first place is mind boggling. Now that that "rescuer" has multiplied the problem by putting another litter of pups out there - without spaying or neutering them....

This whole story reeks of exponential irresponsibility! How many more litters are going to be ultimately attributed to this one "rescue"?

OP - If your dog was some special bred wonder-dog it's dad wouldn't have been in a shelter and everyone would know who died in Tennessee and where the dogs went. He's the product of a sad series of irresponsible human behavior. He doesn't need papers and you have no reason to "research" him. This isn't Antiques Roadshow and you didn't win the lottery.

You adopted two dogs you can't afford and haven't even provided basic medical care for. You have a three year old playing with dogs that haven't had rabies shots and instead of concentrating on getting that done ASAP you are wasting time pipe dreaming and bickering on the internet. Which leads one to speculate that you somehow found the money to pay for a computer and an internet provider but not a rabies shot.

Every dog I've ever owned has been rescued and neutered/spayed. For every dog I've been able to adopt I have to walk past dozens that are not going to find a home. There are too many people like you and too few people like me to clean up the messes that you make.

Use your "google skills" to find a low cost clinic and take care of your dogs. If that's too much to ask, please surrender them to the nearest legitimate shelter or rescue.


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

:goodpost:^^


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Diggit said:


> I hope u decide against it as well... for many many reasons.
> 
> its not ethical to breed a dog and not know its family history on health. or not proving he is quality to breed.


I think she is trying to find out if he could be registered so as to start that process. 
unfortunatly , it takes more than papers to make a pup worthy of continuing the breed . Purebred , papered pups can meat the red needle too.
id like you to read a story someone posted on here .
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/33678-sad-but-true.html


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

PERFECT motocross, thank you


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ease off a lil maybe guys . 
Lets give her the information she needs to make the right decision rather then scare her off . 
On the other hand , OP please remember , our puppies are a part of our families so people tend to be protective of the subject .. imagining one of our babies on the steel table is worse then a horror movie ...


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> PERFECT motocross, thank you


i have read it several times and it will get me every single time ...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

That is just the thing motocross, she is not getting it, she has stated multiple times what she intends to do or might intend to do. I do wish her luck and I HOPE she listens.

MMkay ((hugs)) to all


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> That is just the thing motocross, she is not getting it, she has stated multiple times what she intends to do or might intend to do. I do wish her luck and I HOPE she listens.
> 
> MMkay ((hugs)) to all


i know .. i just hope that she will understand the pain she could be causing before . Its not about snobby owners or anything like that .. its imagining a puppy that never got to have a place it felt safe .. a family of its own ..childern to play with and watch over ... its a cold steel table and the only reliefe it ever got from the humans that let it down...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Trust me I DO understand, if you read my post the first one you will see what I wrote, I have been there, I understand is why we all get so upset cause we are so passionate about waht she might intend to do. That is what we want her to understand, lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Except everyone here has given her multiple reasons why she shouldn't and has explained their reasonings and she was still being rude and throwing it back in our faces.

Everyone here wishes her the best of luck, but it's hard when she takes our reasonable explanations and throws them back in our faces.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Except everyone here has given her multiple reasons why she shouldn't and has explained their reasonings and she was still being rude and throwing it back in our faces.
> 
> Everyone here wishes her the best of luck, but it's hard when she takes our reasonable explanations and throws them back in our faces.


gotcha , i guess you cant help someone that wont listen .

op please give your dog to someone that will love it . you will regret getting a pit if you dont intend to do that yourself ... and so will we


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If there are no objections, I think this thread has run its course. We've all had the opportunity to educate the original poster, and I can only hope she takes the time to digest it all once the dust settles.


----------

